# Intro Sale Ending Soon: Paddy's Irish Percussion - sample library for Kontakt



## d.healey (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello,

Our latest creation is about to be released. Paddy's Percussion is an Irish percussion sample library for Kontakt that contains over 1300 bodhrán and cajón samples including individual hits and looped rhythms.

The instruments were performed by Paddy Broderick and recorded in the same studio as our http://xtant-audio.com/product/dicky-deegans-uilleann-pipes/ (Uilleann Pipes) and Celtic Harp libraries.






*Detailed Sampling*
We sampled the instruments with four closely positioned microphones, recording up to six dynamic layers, several round robin repetitions (10x for the Bodhrán, 6x for the Cajón), and multiple hand positions.

*Common Interface*
The two instruments in this library share a common interface so you only need to find your way around one of them to master both. The on-screen controls provide access to a number of great features, all of which are detailed in the user guide.

*Pre-recorded Rhythms*
We recorded a selection of looped free-time rhythms on both instruments that you can trigger with a single key. The interface provides time stretching controls, allowing you to adjust the tempo of the rhythms to suit your piece, and a purge function so that you can unload the rhythms entirely when you’re not using them.

*Built in Step Sequencer




*
The instruments include a built in step sequencer for creating your own playable looped rhythms. You can have up to five rhythms sequenced at one time which can be quickly selected and played back using handy key switches.

Each sequence can have between two and sixteen steps. The on-screen controls let you easily adjust the musical length and duration of each step, for each sequence.

*Walkthrough Video*


*Audio Demos*


*Release & Pricing*
The library will be released tomorrow (Saturday the 13th).

The *introductory price is £15/$20 - *this offer is for one week only after which it will go to the full price of £25/$32.

For more information please visit the Paddy's Percussion page at our website and check out the user guide.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 12, 2016)

"Paddy's" Percussion? really? oof...


----------



## d.healey (Aug 12, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> "Paddy's" Percussion? really? oof...


The musician is Patrick (Paddy) Broderick. Ties in with our other Celtic instruments that we've named after the musicians.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2016)

Watched the walkthrough, and it looks and sounds great, especially at your more than reasonable price. Already have your stellar Uilleann Pipes (Pro version), and will likely pick these up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 13, 2016)

It's released! - the links in the first post are now active


----------



## thov72 (Aug 13, 2016)

already bought it...trying it out now


----------



## d.healey (Aug 14, 2016)

thov72 said:


> already bought it...trying it out now


Thanks! Please leave a review on our website if you have time


----------



## Mundano (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow congratulations! I was expecting sonmething like this. Had for a long time waiting that somebody sample the Bodhrán. Didn't know that the cajón arised celtic music... but is logical after touching flamenco dance...


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 15, 2016)

d.healey said:


> The musician is Patrick (Paddy) Broderick  ties in with our other Celtic instruments that we've named after the musicians.


Fair enough, TBH the title really pissed me off. Understand the reasoning behind it but..... The general interpretation will be common racial slur, sorry.


----------



## Lim (Aug 15, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> Fair enough, TBH the title really pissed me off. Understand the reasoning behind it but..... The general interpretation will be common racial slur, sorry.


I'm Irish and want to know one thing; Do you get up in the morning to be offended ?


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 15, 2016)

Lim said:


> I'm Irish and want to know one thing; Do you get up in the morning to be offended ?


leathcheann, as an exercise go out in Dublin and call someone a Paddy and see how long you last before you get the shit kicked out of you.

I am am not suggesting that the developer means to be offensive in anyway, without the explanation the title is definitely WTF as someone else in this thread pointed out.

I am Irish BTW and I do live here.


----------



## Lim (Aug 15, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> leathcheann, as an exercise go out in Dublin and call someone a Paddy and see how long you last before you get the shit kicked out of you.
> 
> I am am not suggesting that the developer means to be offensive in anyway, without the explanation the title is definitely WTF as someone else in this thread pointed out.
> 
> I am Irish BTW and I do live here.



But my brother is called Paddy and he has never hit me in his life for calling him Paddy. For other things, sure, but not for calling him Paddy. 

The fact is that the instrumentalist's name was also Paddy, and he would have been fine, probably chuffed, to have a sample instrument named after him. So to get offended by somebody's name whenever it is used in the correct context is just totally misguided on a massive scale.


----------



## dannymc (Aug 15, 2016)

> Fair enough, TBH the title really pissed me off. Understand the reasoning behind it but..... The general interpretation will be common racial slur, sorry.



i have to admit this was also my first thoughts. i'm sure nothing was meant by it but i think a little more sensitivity to the title might of suggested that this wasn't the best library title. what was wrong with something like celtic percussion" or "irish trad percussion". anything other than something that has racial connotations attached. i cant imagine "pom percussion" going down too well. 

Danny


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe a slight name change to 'Paddy Broderick's Percussion' could avoid offense?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 15, 2016)

Lim said:


> But my brother is called Paddy and he has never hit me in his life for calling him Paddy. For other things, sure, but not for calling him Paddy.
> 
> The fact is that the instrumentalist's name was also Paddy, and he would have been fine, probably chuffed, to have a sample instrument named after him. So to get offended by somebody's name whenever it is used in the correct context is just totally misguided on a massive scale.




100% Irish-American here. I too have a bother who's name is Patrick and is often called Paddy. The library is called Paddy's Irish Percussion for the reason stated above: _it's the musician's effing name_. It never once occurred to me to get offended, as there is nothing remotely offensive about it. This is p.c. identity politics on steroids, taken to the point of insanity... There are no shortages of injustice in today's world for anyone looking for truly offensive things to get in a huff about. Who knows? Applying some outrage in those areas might do some good...

At any rate, I bought it, like it, left a review and would recommend it to anyone looking for these kinds of virtual drums.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=paddy
Read no 3.

It is a Racially offensive English term for Irish people. I assume you "Irish " people here actually aren't born and living here. Wether your brother, uncle, or sister is called Paddy is of no consequence. So Spic's or Dago's spanish guitar library would be ok if your brother was called Spic or Dago. What a dumb response. Calling a Spanish guitar library that just because the musician was called Spic or Dago wouldn't be a great marketing move I think.

I don't take offence because the dev made an innocent mistake, I am merely pointing out the bleeding obvious to any real Irish people. As I said in my previous post *as an exercise go out in Dublin and call someone a Paddy and see how long you last before you get the shit kicked out of you*. Trust me Irish people are the least politically correct race on the planet, one thing we don't get is so called 2nd/3rd Irish telling us about what we are entitled to get offended by.

Don't cloud the point by bringing in a Trump inspired political correctness tag, real Irish people know exactly what I am talking about, wether they get offended is up to them, in this case I am not as the dev is unaware of this I am sure. Its a rather unfortunate title IMO.

Whatever any of you think it is classed as an ethnic slur.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ethnic_slurs

What does 100% Irish American actually mean anyway?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 15, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=paddy
> Read no 3.
> 
> It is a Racially offensive English term for Irish people. I assume you "Irish " people here actually aren't born and living here. Wether your brother, uncle, or sister is called Paddy is of no consequence. So Spic's or Dago's spanish guitar library would be ok if your brother was called Spic or Dago. What a dumb response. Calling a Spanish guitar library that just because the musician was called Spic or Dago wouldn't be a great marketing move I think.
> ...



I'm aware of both the etymological and historical uses of the term on both sides of the pond. In some jurisdictions the police still use "paddy wagons" to make multiple arrests, and I'm not big on that....

... But all language exists in context, and - again - it's the man's name, so the pejorative context simply doesn't apply here. "Jerry" was a mildly pejorative term for German soldiers during the World Wars, so how could anyone have been so boorish as to market Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream? How insensitive...


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 15, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I'm aware of both the etymological and historical uses of the term on both sides of the pond. In some jurisdictions the police still use "paddy wagons" to make multiple arrests, and I'm not big on that....
> 
> ... But all language exists in context, and - again - it's the man's name, so the pejorative context simply doesn't apply here. "Jerry" was a mildly pejorative term for German soldiers during the World Wars, so how could anyone have been so boorish as to market Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream? How insensitive...



Cmon this is a stupid response, they never marketed a "Jerry's German Ice cream" did they. You are trying to make me out as if I am offended, I am not, and worse you are implying that any Irish person who is offended by being called a Paddy is overly sensitive.

Out of this conversation, and I wish the developer well with his product.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 15, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> Cmon this is a stupid response, they never marketed a "Jerry's German Ice cream" did they. You are trying to make me out as if I am offended, I am not, and *worse you are implying that any Irish person who is offended by being called a Paddy is overly sensitive*.
> 
> Out of this conversation, and I wish the developer well with his product.



I am implying nothing of the kind. But this ain't the place...Let's just end it and I agree about wishing the developer well with the product. Nice bodhrans and cajons.


----------



## thov72 (Aug 16, 2016)

Amen


----------



## Lim (Aug 16, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=paddy
> Read no 3.
> 
> It is a Racially offensive English term for Irish people. I assume you "Irish " people here actually aren't born and living here. Wether your brother, uncle, or sister is called Paddy is of no consequence. So Spic's or Dago's spanish guitar library would be ok if your brother was called Spic or Dago. What a dumb response. Calling a Spanish guitar library that just because the musician was called Spic or Dago wouldn't be a great marketing move I think.
> ...



Your analogy about going into Dublin and calling somebody a Paddy is totally idiotic and irrelevant. Firstly, if you understood basic grammar, there is no way you can interpret the dev's usage of "Paddy's" to be offensive. 

Please note that there is an apostrophe between the "y" and the "s". The use of this apostrophe shows that it is clearly a name usage, and not the "term" which is offensive. 

Furthermore I was born and grew up in Ireland, and to this day still hold an Irish passport. I have also represented Ireland at sport. Just because somebody disagrees with you doesn't make them any less Irish. That attitude in itself exhibits Trumpism.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey,

Just a reminder that the introductory sale for this unique little library is coming to an end pretty soon.


----------

